
CVE-2019-5021 Alpine Linux Docker Image Root User Hard-Coded Credential Vuln - based2
https://talosintelligence.com/vulnerability_reports/TALOS-2019-0782
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/bmh12z/alpine_linux...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/bmh12z/alpine_linux_docker_image_root_user_hardcoded/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/docker/comments/bmhiga/cve20195021_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/docker/comments/bmhiga/cve20195021_all_alpine_images_since_december_2015/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19861725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19861725)

